# How effective is lunging to help a horse lose weight?



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

My schedule doesn't always allow me to ride Berdi every day. Especially not for a couple hours! So I have been lunging her when I can't ride. I have her trot and even canter on the lunge. How effective will 15-20 min. each day be for building muscle and losing weight? She also has a grazing muzzle on so that helps. 

Also - how much cantering should I have her be doing? I'm just getting her into shape so I don't do too much as she breathes really hard. I'm hoping to work her up to longer periods.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I have worked horses for 30 minutes to loose weight and build muscle. I switch direction every 5 minutes to keep the workout even.

Trot first 10, second ten I alternate trot and canter (minute intervals), last 10 are trot and walk transitions.

I also incorporate ground poles and caveletti into the middle 10 minutes (trot work) after they have gained adequate balance.

To cool down, I work in hand.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank-you for your advice! I will work with Berdi on that.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure how much it would help a slightly chubby horse who needed a topline, but I know it helps a ton with an obese one.

Freaking fat Anna.









I couldn't find a picture of her standing that I was trying to find, but you can still see how much better she looks. This is 95% lunging, she really wasn't ridden often.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

Yes, I agree that any exercise will help her lose weight & get fitter, but I wouldn't personally do much normal lunging. I instead play with the horse in an arena or large yard(round or otherwise), pref. free rather than on line. Hill work is another good exercise. If at all possible I would also keep the horse on a track setup, for a bit of constant exercise regardless of whether I can get there to give her some or not. You can google 'paddock paradise' for more info & ideas on that.

Lunging is hard on a horse's joints, particularly if it's on the average size circle & they are much overweight &/or unfit. You can minimise this by lunging in very large circles and, as you would need to, with a fat, unfit horse, start small & build up to any length of time gradually. Also change directions frequently and I would be hesitant to do much cantering.

Mentally, conventional lunging is generally extremely boring for the horse. So it tends to cause them to 'switch off' & start ignoring you &/or playing up, doing - or attempting to do their own thing, losing 'respect' for you & desire to do as you ask & to be with you. Keeping sessions short, chopping & changing gait & direction frequently & not being too repetitive or predictable, including obstacles and going places while lunging - eg go for a walk(pref on a hill) with her lunging around you, rather than stand in one place - will all help avoid these negative effects.


----------

